# TVS APACHE Vs PULSAR DTS-i



## return_of_vengeance (Sep 22, 2006)

hey guys!
 I thought this might be a challenging fight for all bike lovers.

TVS motors had recently launched APACHE in the 150 cc Bike segment. No doubt, its a classic damm hot styled bike but do u think this bike would be able to beat the market king, Pulsar DTS-i.

     Apache means a rare Indian Tribe that killed the white men in 19th century.
f you get a chance, watch a Hollywood movie named “CHATO’s LAND”. Chato is an Apache played by Charles Bronson. Chato’s wife is raped and murdered by five white men, and the movie is about Chato’s revenge, and how he single handedly overtakes and kills all five of them one by one. How many bikes (whites? esp. Pulsar) this Apache will overtake, remains to be seen.

Moreover BS Motoring, India has voted Apache as the bike of the year 2006.

 This is a battle between the Pulsar 150 DTS-i and TVS’ new Apache. Whom do u vote??????
U can check out the war @ *www.indiabike.com/topgear/shoot_out/pulsar_apache_april06/index.htm


----------



## mediator (Sep 22, 2006)

Harley Davidson?


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 22, 2006)

Plastic market kings don't hold a candle to my Royal Enfield Machismo.


*www.royalenfield.com/Content/IN/images/products/zoommachismo.jpg


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Sep 27, 2006)

hey guyz i m having pulsar DTS-i with mag wheels the new model, but 2day when i test drove a APACHE i found it just stunning. much gr8 pickup den pulsar & no shocks even on rough roads, i cant beleive still now dat its suspensions never let even my big tummy scoop.....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 27, 2006)

Got one word for u - Mileage ... 

Anyway ... i'm waiting for the market release of DTS-Fi ..


----------



## eddie (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone who talks mileage in a power bike discussion should be thrown out. People here are mentioning HD and Machismo and you are talking mileage...bad...bad boy 

Anyways, I personally feel Apache is a great ride. Just had a test day before yesterday and it handles really well. It can give Pulsar some serious run for its money.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Oct 1, 2006)

Gladiator is there !!! don`t forget it !!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2006)

apache is a wonderfull bike srtictly indian coz all from design to engeneering had been MADE IN INDIA and yes it does gives a big competion to pulsar but bajaj is in work to realase their new pulsar DTS-FI(digital twin sparks fuel injection).


                                     MY VOTE APACHE


----------



## coolendra (Oct 2, 2006)

but.. dont u guys think that Apache is a very low heighted bike ?????


----------



## azzu (Oct 2, 2006)

yup it is but due to low hight it can easly bend on the curves of the roads even in 60+
__________
speed = 60++


----------



## akshar (Oct 5, 2006)

Right now I would prefer PULSAR DTS-i because it is tried and tested whereas TVS has no respectable product in market and apache is very new.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 5, 2006)

i feel Apache is going to be a good product , but Pulsar is the choice tried tested and the best looking one. proud owner.


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 7, 2006)

i have pulsar DTS-i 150 with Mag wheels. i m not satisfied with it.....
Pulsar has the market among the youngsters only for its looks, nothing more den dat.....
   but i m happy that galz go for pulsar.................


----------

